# Clever, cool, unique names!



## RubyRainbows

I would love to hear some of the most unique names you've heard! Family, friends, students, etc who have really different names that you love! I feel like i keep hearing the same names over and over, many of which i love! But i'm interested to hear some of the "far out there" names you've heard too... and maybe how or why the parents chose that name! 

I'll start with one.... my friend named her baby Ily because she and her husband always signed cards, letters, etc. to each other with "Ily" (pronounced "Eye-Lee") at the end.... standing for "I Love You!"


----------



## MUMOF5

My friend is called Gifty, its certainly unique, Ive never heard it and have never found it on any name websites. I also love Lennon for a boy, not that unusual now but I have loved it for several years :thumbup:, before it became more popular. xx


----------



## mum2morgan

Theres an Isis at the girls school, also heard Arlo and Jed for a boy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My friend has a daughter called Akiva.


----------



## mummypeanut

A girl in university was called Toto and a guy in school was called Lorrie


----------



## RubyRainbows

EmzyMathRuby said:


> My friend has a daughter called Akiva.

I love the idea of unique names but don't think i would be brave enough to make up my own name! I would worry that someday my baby would wish i had just given him/her a "normal" name! 

Akiva is very pretty!

I have always loved the name Kylo (Ky-Low) for a boy. I have never heard this name before, so i guess i made it up, although it seems like it should be a real name (like Mylo & Arlo).


----------



## icculcaz

my daughter kyrajade's nickname is kylo... due to her having a large bum like j-lo...


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I love the name Nevaeh or (heaven backwards) for a little girl. We have thought a lot about using it.


----------



## RubyRainbows

icculcaz said:


> my daughter kyrajade's nickname is kylo... due to her having a large bum like j-lo...

Ha! That is so cute!


----------



## sarah1989

There was a girl I went to school with; Jade - Her parents names were *Ja*ck & *De*bbie. Not a very unique name, but the meaning behind it is kinda clever!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I know of a little girl named Hazel Sapphire... and another little girl named Whisper-Lyn!

I also came up with the name "Halo" for a little girl... although i've never heard anyone use it! But they should!

I love the name Trinity, too, which i think is a bit different! But my OH said "no way!"


----------



## Cinderella

I heard the name Grafton whilst I was out in the states which i'd never heard before. Not sure if I like it too much as it reminds me of skin graft! 

I have a cousin called Jed, it's an old bible name, never met another one with that name though! 

And one of the girls I worked with out in Florida was called Prisca, I think she said it was short for Priscilla but I really like it and it suited her!


----------



## mizzk

I read a magazine story about a mother who named their daughter "TAOME" It stands for "The Apple Of My Eye" I thought it was lovely! x


----------



## thompsonic

I know someone called Struan which is quite different...


----------



## 2bmum

I know someone called Chinka and my cousin has a little girl called Eileenah, it's her trying to modernise Eileen. It's pronounced E- leena


----------



## Momma2Bee

ily is such a good idea as a name :O
my daughters going to be called rosalie, which isnt very unique i guess...
My sisters daughters are called melody, willow and her new born is called storm :)


----------



## bobbybrewster

My brother is called Sorrel which i guess is quite unusual. His middle name is Brett which you don't hear too often either.

He renamed himself Boss for a year when he about 8 but apart from that strange 1980s blip he really likes his name.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lol... Bobby that is cute about your brother's childhood nickname!

Momma2bee - Rosalie is very pretty and i LOVE all of your neices names... especially Willow!!


----------



## mrsraggle

I love Ily! Me and hub do that on emails all the time - it's gone on the list!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I went to school with a girl called Coral Raine Bubbles :lol:


----------



## louise1302

my brothers little girl who was born this morning is called pacha ( pasha) aparently its inca for world??

and my friends little girls are called Nickelle (nicole and danielle she couldnt decide between them lol) and kyia( kai-ya)


----------



## Pyrrhic

louise1302 said:


> and my friends little girls are called Nickelle (nicole and danielle she couldnt decide between them lol) and kyia( kai-ya)

Like the element, and the coin Nickel?


----------



## AJpeartree

My friend has a daughter named Sygney.


----------



## Beadette

My friends daughter is called Eden and another friend has a baby girl called Starlah. Some others I've heard are edie, Erie, nia, joba! I tend to like older names myself which come in and out of fashion such as Ellis, Ethan, Cory and Luca


----------



## Pyrrhic

Beadette said:


> My friends daughter is called Eden

Eden is one of the most traditional names in the course of history if you think about it :)


----------



## Beadette

Yes I agree but all the same, she is the only person I have ever met with the name Eden. I was looking at the more uncommon names shall we say x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we had Starla on our list for a girl , not one person has heard of it before but i remember when i was about 13 there was an 80 year old lady with the name and i have liked it ever since.

the weirdest name i have EVER heard (and i have heard a few) is in 2002 was
Z 16

The parents were motobike fans and were informed that they were not able to put the number 16 on their childs birth certificate so they spelt it out

ZED - SIXTEEN :shock:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Eden is such a pretty name! And Kaiya (Kyia) is on my favs list! Starla is pretty neat too! I work with a family who couldn't decide between Jasmine or Leslie for their daughter... so they named her Jaslie... which i absolutely LOVE!


----------



## polo_princess

Ex SIL's son is called Zeph, ive not heard that one before


----------



## Nenna

Loving these unusual names, we are looking to name baby #6. My eldest daughter is called Dolly, it really suits her and she has yet to meet another Dolly under 80. xx


----------



## tasha41

Well OH was hell-bent on having "Maureen" as our daughter's middle name, so I kept bugging him to let me name her "Aqua Maureen" :lol:

My cousin's name is "Quinn Elizabeth"


----------



## polo_princess

Dolly is a gorgeous name!! :cloud9:

I like Minnie but OH firmly put his foot down :lol:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I LOVE Minnie....we were thinking of Rumina for this one but Minnie for short....

Dolly is cool too :)


----------



## mamalove

louise1302 said:


> my brothers little girl who was born this morning is called* pacha ( pasha*) aparently its inca for world??
> 
> and my friends little girls are called Nickelle (nicole and danielle she couldnt decide between them lol) and kyia( kai-ya)

Gorgeous name but i had a dog named that.

If i have another daughter i'd name her either Misha or Roma,i also like Nika and Azra.


----------



## tasha41

Oh and other unique names I've heard..

Sapphire, Laef (sister/brother), Ocean, Ivy/Storm/Oasis (sisters), Leric (like "lyric") & her brother Justus


----------



## purpledahlia

When i lived and worked in London as a nanny there was a kid at the school callled Tyger... ( TIGER )... ridic!

I also know a boy called LUDO, and his brothers are IVO and ORLANDO ....


----------



## mizzk

I also remembering hearing when i was younger, somebody around the area named her son "Craze"
I've never heard that one before!

I aint heard the name Zeph before but i think its cute!

Love Eden :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nenna said:


> Loving these unusual names, we are looking to name baby #6. My eldest daughter is called Dolly, it really suits her and she has yet to meet another Dolly under 80. xx

Lol.... that's funny! Cute name though! Sometimes i affectionately call my little boy "dolly" i guess bc my mom used to call me that when i was little...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

My 5 year old nephew is called Nico 

His mum calls him lulu she has no idea why and neither does he!


----------



## chele

Waiting2bMommy said:


> I love the name Nevaeh or (heaven backwards) for a little girl. We have thought a lot about using it.

My friend has given her little girl this name as her middle name. Her first name is jada


----------



## jackiea85

I know someone who has a little girl called Serenity, they usually call her Ren though x


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Maley is unusual....we made it up!! (its pronounced like Bailey, hayley etc but with an M).....

My cousin is called Lenos (pronounced Lee-nos), again, that was made up!


----------



## Jenni1991

I went college with a girl called Nishka Angel Petal. Yet her surname was Jones.


----------



## nikkip75

my little girl is called eden and there is a little boy and girl in my area called eden so although its not popular its not unheard of round here.
we call her edie or edie mccready sometimes lol


i know someone called bliss, and i know someone whos kids are called george betty and alfie.

i love old names like that!!!!


----------



## Emma.Gi

My friend's niece is called Shiloh, I love it :)


----------



## hexyewdancer

If Roman had been a girl he was going to be called Trinity Eden.

My great grandma was called Minnie.

My mum went to school with twin girls called Gay and Joy!!


----------



## Sarahcake

i love all these names!
Especially Starla, ive completely fell in love with that!

My cousins are called Storm (girl) and thunder-cloud (boy).
They are keen extream weather watchers and apparently they were concieved during their named weather!
Insane!

My fiance wants our second little girl (not even got the one yet, but ive got dibs on first name) to be called Yunalesca, can be shortened to Yuna, Yunnie (pronounced yooknee). I love it :)

our first is (or will be hopefully when i can bloody concieve) lol Alexa-beverly.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I know of a little girl named October, and a baby girl named Nova! And i went to school with a girl named January!!


----------



## Szaffi

I've met a lot of people with unique names - at least to me, as they came from a variety of countries (where it wouldn't have sounded strange).

I love Mirko for a boy. 

I have a friend called Calliope - lovely name, and never met a second, she was named after her Greek grandma. I know a French girl called Helix, which sounds really cool to me. Also, I like Ilka for a girl. My OH's grandma is called Genevra, which is pretty unique too.


----------



## misswren

This thread is really interesting I love it!

My mum sometimes calls me Wren as my name is Jenny...

My eldest child is Niamh which I had thought was less usual in England but then heard of a few, my middle one is Arwen (didn't have a girl name ready and she came out looking elfin ...) and my new baba is Paloma (means dove in spanish and after I shortlisted it confetti doves appeared on my path)

My eldest is at school with a girl named Ilaria and the more unusual names I have met include a woman called Solvig and one called Romy.


----------



## fantastica

My friend was telling me about someone she met who taught a girl called la-a (pronounced ladasha!!! :wacko:) unusual...but not so sure about that one!

Have a friend called Chesann...think she said her mum made it up, cross between Francesca and Ann...I think it's pretty!


----------



## Beadette

I know its not unheard of but my friend is called Ziggi (female) - her Mom was a hue David Bowie fan!

I went to school with a girl called Samala which was shortened to Mala


----------



## Moraine

Waiting2bMommy said:


> I love the name Nevaeh or (heaven backwards) for a little girl. We have thought a lot about using it.

How do you pronounce this? It's always confused me.

My son's name is Lucius, I don't know of anyone else named this so I suppose it is a bit unique. 

I had a friend who named their daughter Twila. (like twilight but with an a). I never liked it really. I have a newspaper carrier boy named Lyric. And another carrier named Swelaine. Also Kyler, Raven, Augustus, Cliodhna, Flordeliza, Drake, Jesper, Glynis and Aria.


----------



## rwhite

I quite like the names Indigo & Zephyr (Zeff-Urh) for a girl and Remy & Draven for a boy :D

I also have three wonderful nephews named Tobias (middle name River :haha:), Phinehas (Finny-iss) and Dorian, which are all rather uncommon. My sister's named Sarah, hence her strong dislike for common names...think there were one too many Sarahs in her classes growing up!


----------



## sma1588

Waiting2bMommy said:


> I love the name Nevaeh or (heaven backwards) for a little girl. We have thought a lot about using it.

my friend was going to name her daughter that instead she named her..... mereyeya... its said like mariah.....but spelled..... mer-eye-ya. i know weird


----------



## sma1588

oh ya i also know some1 with her childs name as serenity and her other daughter is harley. i had a little boy in my day care at work named gage. ive heard the name asher and a few other different ones

i forgot who it was who said shiloh was a new one, i was going to name my dog that, instead i named her shila

for my kids i want caydence(kaydence,kaydance) for a girl and ryder for a boy


----------



## aidensxmomma

I love the name Eden and it would have been Mady's name except Eden and Aiden sound too much alike. :dohh:

Some unusual names I've heard are Cash and Gage (they're brothers), Heaven, Serenity, Destiny, and Bear.

As for the pronunciation of Nevaeh, I (along with my friends) have always pronounced it Na-vay-ah.

As of now I completely love the name Lena and the only time I've heard it is as a character's name in a book.


----------



## lily123

Most of my siblings have strange names, get a load of these!

Lily Charlisa (me), my olders sister is Ismene (pronounced Iz-man-ay) Luciea (pronounced Lou-Chee-Ah) and my brothers are:

Maxamillian Lorenzo
Tobias Horatio
Emillio Stefaan
Mateo Cruz
Autumn Chester

the other three brothers escaped the strange name phase :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

One of my best friends is named Kamia (cam-ee-uh). It's so pretty & doesn't seem "weird" at all so i'm surprised that she seems to be the one and only!


----------



## EternalRose

There was a boy at my school called Blane Blaney..I aways thought that sounded so strange..either that or the parents were just lazy!! He was a popular kid though. x


----------



## hudz26

my friend has just called her lil boy Micah i think thats pretty unusual and there is a child at my kids school called Coco
xx


----------



## livestrong

At a school I went to there was a lad named Kester and i've never come across that one since.


----------



## livestrong

MommyTammyPA said:


> One of my best friends is named Kamia (cam-ee-uh). It's so pretty & doesn't seem "weird" at all so i'm surprised that she seems to be the one and only!

To me that sounds like you're saying 'Come here' lol


----------



## smurfet49221

My sil has a son named X-Zorick and a duaghter named Galaxy and expecting another son in Feb. which they plan on naming Kal-El.


----------



## MoonMuffin

Beadette said:


> I know its not unheard of but my friend is called Ziggi (female) - her Mom was a hue David Bowie fan!

One of my old classmates called herself Ziggy as well, it was short for Zeglinda which is unusual here. 

Some of my other classmates had unique names as well (I went to a small artsy school until I was 13) including Micah (boy), Reggy (boy), Coco (girl), and Karyad (girl, pronounced carry-add).


----------



## RubyRainbows

livestrong said:


> MommyTammyPA said:
> 
> 
> One of my best friends is named Kamia (cam-ee-uh). It's so pretty & doesn't seem "weird" at all so i'm surprised that she seems to be the one and only!
> 
> To me that sounds like you're saying 'Come here' lolClick to expand...

That's funny... i never thought of that! Lol :haha:


----------



## catfromaus

My friend has a Kirby


----------



## tinybutterfly

maybe some of them are common in english speaking countries but these are
a few names you don't hear that often here

girls
- Dorothee (Doro for short)
- Nina
- Werena

boys
- Stew 
- Tiemen (pronounced like semen but with a T hehe)


----------



## 123Deirdre

Well I'm Deirdre and I work in a call centre and here over 100 names a day and I very rarely speak to Deirdre. I love my name! My sister is Danika and I've never spoken to or met another Danika


----------



## tinybutterfly

actually, how do you pronounce your name? i'm already happy to remember the spelling
but i think i say it all wrong tbh haha, i now say it like "dare-dre" (dre as in Dr Dre)


----------



## 123Deirdre

pronounce it dear-dree but it can be pronounced as dear-dra


----------



## lalabella

I know a girl named Jurnee. I have worked with a family with a cache (cash), river and jazz for boys and red for girl. My son is Jalil and really loving inayah for a girl but dh is not too keen.


----------



## sma1588

my cuzins are reed and gram for boys. never heard those either i know people with some weird names lol


----------



## xbecky84x

i work in a kids play centre and we get loads of unusual names.most memorable are the regulars

coco/tiger (brother and sister), bay-blue, devlin, raine and storm (sisters)


----------



## maddiwatts19

My BIL's little boy is Casey. I know its not that unusual, but i hear it used a lot more for a girl, he's the only boy Casey i've heard of. 
Also, my dad's a priest, and goes into primary schools to do assembly's and the one i always remember is when he came home and said he was helped out by a little boy called Jungle!!


----------



## xbecky84x

we had a little girl called Zed in my playcentre this week..and apparently her brothers called Zero!


----------



## Freyasmum

maddiwatts19 said:


> My BIL's little boy is Casey. I know its not that unusual, but i hear it used a lot more for a girl, he's the only boy Casey i've heard of.

I went to primary school with a boy called Casey. I thought it was strange when I later met a girl with that name!

I know this one doesn't really count, but Freya wants to call our new baby "My Little Pony Loveheart"! In fact, she's been telling people that's what we're calling it!! :rofl:


----------



## bek74

MommyTammyPA said:


> I know of a little girl named Hazel Sapphire... and another little girl named Whisper-Lyn!
> 
> I also came up with the name "Halo" for a little girl... although i've never heard anyone use it! But they should!
> 
> I love the name Trinity, too, which i think is a bit different! But my OH said "no way!"

Halo is a name of an xbox game my kids play, don't think I could name a child after that game LOL LOL LOL

I love unsual names also


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Casey for a boy - when i was in high school i had a HUGE crush on a super-cute boy named Casey!! But mostly i hear it used for girls!

I used to babysit for a family & the mom's name was Ominique. Pronounced like Dominique only without the "D".

My co-workers little girl is named Annika... not unheard of... but she's the only one i know.

My brother used to date a girl named Star... and my OH used to date a girl named Rainbow!


----------



## Freyasmum

I so fell in love with the name Star... in 1987, when I first saw the movie The Lost Boys!! :rofl:
It's one of those ones that I secretly love but would probably never use.


----------



## SnailPace

I met a Sebina for the first time recently.


----------



## emilyjean

Our two top girl names are Paisley and Kennedy, I think they're different. :)


----------



## Lovemyboy

Raine bubbles!!haha you must br joking!!!!!!!!!! I take it she got a lot of stick for it!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

emilyjean said:


> Our two top girl names are Paisley and Kennedy, I think they're different. :)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE both of these names! I have known a few little girls named Kennedy... but i have never heard Paisley... so pretty! :thumbup:

I have heard Presley used, which i also love!


----------



## thompsonic

I so remembered (and I am actually laughing to myself writing this because I feel so sorry for these poor kids) I know someone who knows someone who named his two sons...



LANCELOT AND MERLIN. I kid you not. :|


----------



## AFC84

Pinksnowball said:


> the weirdest name i have EVER heard (and i have heard a few) is in 2002 was
> Z 16
> 
> The parents were motobike fans and were informed that they were not able to put the number 16 on their childs birth certificate so they spelt it out
> 
> ZED - SIXTEEN :shock:




fantastica said:


> My friend was telling me about someone she met who taught a girl called la-a (pronounced ladasha!!! :wacko:) unusual...but not so sure about that one!

:wacko: Those are weeeird! Especially la-a...bet the parents thought they were really clever but surely most people would have no clue how to pronounce that!


----------



## Frufru

Ooh I love the name Starla - reminds me of a Smashing Pumpkins song :)

There are a few unusual names in our circle of family and friends:

Cy (pronounced *sigh*)
Eluna
Eiben (pronounced ee-ben) - I love this name but we have two 2nd cousins in our family with this name and I think a third would be a little too much!
Torban
Cochise

My Grandads middle name is lancelot - I am really keen to use this as a middle name for our LO if we have a boy but OH is not overly keen but I still have many months to work on him!


----------



## nikkip75

Freyasmum said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> My BIL's little boy is Casey. I know its not that unusual, but i hear it used a lot more for a girl, he's the only boy Casey i've heard of.
> 
> I went to primary school with a boy called Casey. I thought it was strange when I later met a girl with that name!
> 
> I know this one doesn't really count, but Freya wants to call our new baby "My Little Pony Loveheart"! In fact, she's been telling people that's what we're calling it!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: this reminds me of when my 3 year old daisy come to the hospital for the first time to see her new sister, i asked her, what shall we call this little girl then??

daisy said can we please call her pinky pie:haha:


----------



## dovehouse

i ove the name evie, i dont hear it often, more of an old peoples name....but my husband is having none of it. our surname is harris and he wants to call the bubs if its a boy harry!!


----------



## 3 girlies

dovehouse said:


> i ove the name evie, i dont hear it often, more of an old peoples name....but my husband is having none of it. our surname is harris and he wants to call the bubs if its a boy harry!!

our friends little boy is called Harry Harrison!


----------



## Kacie

A girl at a coffee shop near me has the name; Echo Sun


----------



## majm1241

My name is April Mae. I know some girls named Vasiliki (Vuh-Seal-icky) & Saxony. My Spanish Jr. High teacher's name was Virginia Dicker (hehehe) Not unusual but you have to laugh! LOL I also know a guy named General. Oh and I went to school with a guy named August and I know a lady named June.


----------



## welshcakes79

i know a...
Lena (girl)
nikita (girl)
saffire (girl/welsh for saphire pronounced saf-eerrrr (roll the R))
logan (boy)
zane (boy)
Dion (girl)
Ronnie (boy)
hefin (boy pronounced h-ave-in)
anest (girl)
myf (girl,short for myfanwy pronounced myv)
madlen (girl, welsh for madaleine)

x


----------



## KarenLV

Names I like...

Starla
Coco
Kaia
Bella

Only thought of girl names as I was so sure that I was having a girl but it was confirmed today I'm having another boy. Now I have to start searching.... My boy's name is Skyler,so I want another unique name for this one.


----------



## amylk87

I knew someone called Dorcas - it was passed from generation to generation in her family, had been going for along time. Thats the most unique name i have ever heard.


----------



## majm1241

amylk87 said:


> I knew someone called Dorcas - it was passed from generation to generation in her family, had been going for along time. Thats the most unique name i have ever heard.

That reminds me of 7 Brides for 7 Brothers! :D


----------



## lily123

Just met a little 3 year old boy today and his name is Rafferty, and his little brother is 5 months and named Major!

xx


----------



## sma1588

wow those are some unique names. but i know a lady named june, my cuzin is logan, i know 2 people with the names of ronnie( 1 boy 1 girl) those names seem pretty normal to be but the one i love and have only heard once is aloriah(uh-lor-uh) 
ive also heard..
asher 
falicity
alexia
weston
hennesy
kendal
parker
presley


----------



## RubyRainbows

Oh i just thought of two more - i used to work in a Head Start and there was a little boy named "Knowledge" and a little boy named "Serephim" (like the angels!).


----------



## sore-boobs

When i was at school there was a girl called Hebe and a boy called Moss. Also knew i girl called heavenly. I love the name Bella think its really pretty but OH doesnt like it.


----------



## rachlouise25

i love unique names ,ive been looking on here for some unusual boys names i dont like many of the comman names tho the more unusual the better ...

i got a lil angel boy whos in heaven i named him lachlan ...not very popular but i liked it a recentley found out its an irish name ,a think a perfect name for my little angel ....

i also have a ioan welsh for john,my lil boy now 7 months old bless him ,if i have a girl this time around im nameing her lakendra ,reasons my mum made the name lak is the beggingin for lakeish and ndra is the last anitials for my mums name sandra ,i love to make names up and see what they come up as .....

any ideas for unusual boys name im stumped as of what to call this lil one if its a boy xxxxxx


----------



## bebedawl

i'm pretty stuck on these names:

evangeline
chloe
aura
aria


----------



## sma1588

rachlouise25 said:


> i love unique names ,ive been looking on here for some unusual boys names i dont like many of the comman names tho the more unusual the better ...
> 
> i got a lil angel boy whos in heaven i named him lachlan ...not very popular but i liked it a recentley found out its an irish name ,a think a perfect name for my little angel ....
> 
> i also have a ioan welsh for john,my lil boy now 7 months old bless him ,if i have a girl this time around im nameing her lakendra ,reasons my mum made the name lak is the beggingin for lakeish and ndra is the last anitials for my mums name sandra ,i love to make names up and see what they come up as .....
> 
> any ideas for unusual boys name im stumped as of what to call this lil one if its a boy xxxxxx


hmmmm maybe lakia.....(la-k-eye)
just a thought since u like the lak part
or maybe change aroung the spelling


----------



## NuKe

my fave boys names are seth and grayson. dizzymoo called her new lo jaxon, which i love as well. love lola ruby and layla for a girl- especially as layla is the title of one of my fave songs by mister eric clapton!


----------



## Cinnamon

For girls:
Paula (in spanish pronouncing an open "a", as ahh)
Leyre (A vasque name I love - said pronouncing each vowel in the spanish way, also the "r")
Yara (both a's said as ahh)
Claudia (a said as ahh)
Mar (means sea)
Yaiza 
Yurena
Adama
Aythami
Guiayara
Texenery
Nysamar
Nayra
Elia
Chaxiraxi
Cathaysa
Fayna
Dácil
Daida
Daura
Gara

For boys:
Rayco (Canarian pronounced "y" as "i")
Ayoze ( Canarian pronouncing "e" spanish way)
Aineto
Saul
Yeray/Jeray
Afur
Aridani
Tanausú
Jairo
Eliaser
Aday

There are tonnes of Canarian weird names, they're from the "guanches" the first people to live here on the Canary Islands.

If you want to check some out google "Nombres Canarios" and you'll get tonnes.

Some of the ones I wrote are very common here. They're pronounced the spanish way but if you like any, suit yourself! xxx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Harry goes to nursery with a little boy called Hamish-Edwin, he gets called "Hay".


----------



## Cora_Corb

Alot of people enjoy my name to the point where i have had aquaintences name their kids the same thing. My name is Coralynn my mothers name is Noralynn, we also have an avery blayze, Cyprus Rayburn and a Mailey.


----------



## Hayley90

my OH sister & her fiance are planning some quite strange ones! the are *very* christian, 
and some of their are 
"Brave Soldier" -boy
"Faith Forever" - girl
"Peace Harmony" - girl
and cherish, and something else...i forget. but they all have double brrelled names, meaning something to do with hope/faith/love/strenth...you get the jist!! Im not sure id be so daring, but at the same time im choosing something a little different for my little ones :) xox


----------



## fluffpuffin

One of my friends is called Shani. I like the name and would use it but I think I'd rather not, I think she might get funny about it.

My name choices are not too unusual, but not too common either: Milo (boy) or Isla (girl)


----------



## sma1588

Hayley90 said:


> my OH sister & her fiance are planning some quite strange ones! the are *very* christian,
> and some of their are
> "Brave Soldier" -boy
> "Faith Forever" - girl
> "Peace Harmony" - girl
> and cherish, and something else...i forget. but they all have double brrelled names, meaning something to do with hope/faith/love/strenth...you get the jist!! Im not sure id be so daring, but at the same time im choosing something a little different for my little ones :) xox


awwww hopefully the lo doesnt get teased to much when it gets a little older. i dont really see those as names really....kinda strange


----------



## majm1241

Oh yeah, I know a couple who named their daughter Capri Antoinette. Their son is named Sterling.


----------



## RosieandAlan

My friends middlename is *Apricot* which i love :)


----------



## Trying4ababy

My dad had an uncle with the name Zilinger


----------



## KarenLV

RosieandAlan said:


> My friends middlename is *Apricot* which i love :)

Too cute!:thumbup:


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

well my brothers name is Briar
i also have heard of, Moss, Cannon (which last name was ball), Braty, 
Felix, Chattie, Agrapena (Ahh-grahh-peen-Ah) Toni (taw-nee)


----------



## 10.11.12

Grayer
Fiona 
Stepper 
Eliana (El-ee-ah-nah)
Hedi (head-ee)
Holland


----------



## sma1588

On the doctors show they were talking about twins with the names orangejello and lemonjello


----------



## bonjo808

KarenLV said:


> RosieandAlan said:
> 
> 
> My friends middlename is *Apricot* which i love :)
> 
> Too cute!:thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG that is cute!! 

I know a little girl named Flicka...don't love the name but some how it fits her perfectly!?


----------



## gingajewel

I went too school with twins called Shamari (sham-arr-eye) and Monakye (mon-a-keye) and a girl called Appelonia. Xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

My friends little is name Nevaeh and i absolutley love it.


----------



## Avalanche

I lived across the road from a guy called *Tudor*. I love it as a middle name.


----------



## Avalanche

thompsonic said:


> I know someone called Struan which is quite different...

Good strong Scottish name that is :)


----------



## ilvmylbug

I like Chrisette or Krisette for a girl. For a boy, I think Dalton is such a cute name.


----------



## Avalanche

I got a letter today addressed to a pst occupant by the name of Ponie.


----------



## ashleyrose86

I've always wanted to name one of my (future) children using a funky current cool name. However, I'm afraid that whatever name I choose will somehow skyrocket to become the #1 baby name of the year. :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My DD has a boy in her class called Monroe!


----------



## Vonnie18

Avalanche said:


> thompsonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone called Struan which is quite different...
> 
> Good strong Scottish name that is :)Click to expand...

My little cousin is called Struan x


----------



## Vonnie18

ilvmylbug said:


> I like Chrisette or Krisette for a girl. For a boy, I think Dalton is such a cute name.

We had Dalton as one of our choices for DS #1
I'm liking Colton now :) x


----------



## TryingLesbian

A friend of mine named her daughter Lyric as in song lyric.


----------



## MrsPoodle

My friend's little brother is called Zedriano, the parents made it up. They call him Zeddy for short, which is so cute!


----------



## mummyat18

My cousin and my roomates cousin both named their little girls Elsie. I absolutely love it, i hate that i suggested it to my cousin cause now that im expecting i would have loved to name my daughter that if im having a baby girl. 
Some other names that i think are unusual are:

Katja ( Kat-ya) { Dutch }
Ariaan { made it up but i love it for a boy }
Leyna - means angel in some language i forget which. 
Arie - Common Dutch name which i love. but i only know relatives with that name in Canada.


----------

